# Over ear for $200-300 completely flat headphones with good noise isolation



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Oct 22, 2014)

I am looking for a pair of over the ear headphone , completely flat and i mean it , it should have some levels of proper isolation my budget is around $200-300 , open to buy locally , online , other means as well , thanks in advance


----------



## josin (Oct 22, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> I am looking for a pair of over the ear headphone , completely flat and i mean it , it should have some levels of proper isolation my budget is around $200-300 , open to buy locally , online , other means as well , thanks in advance



 MY NEW AKG K612 Pro audiophile headphone APPRECIATION  well its open and leaks some sound but it is one of the most natural sounding one out there which is within your budget  ( please try to get the one produced in Austria)
AKG K612 PRO Reference Studio Headphones
or you can consider  Beyerdynamic Dt880 600 Ohm version

getting beyerdynamic headphone with warranty in India is easy

Contact Person: Naveen Sridhar (Sales Manager-India)
Address:
beyerdynamic India Private Limited
2232,22 Floor,World Trade Centre
Brigade Gateway,Malleswaram
Bangalore-560055
naveen@beyerdynamic.com
Mobile:+91-9886777132
Fixed line: +91-80-67935851


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Oct 22, 2014)

1.What is max your budget?
Ans: $300
2.What is your need for buying headphone? ( like for just listening to music/ Dj/ gaming/for mobile phone…. etc)
Ans: Music production 
3.	What kind of Headphone do you require?
Ans:Open headphone  without MIC support)
4.What is your source? (like Laptop /cd player/mobile phone…etc(please specify the make))

Ans: Mac 
5.Do you have a DAC/ Headphone Amplifier/Dedicated Sound card? If yes mention the make and Max impedance support.

Ans: MOTU 828mk3 to Beyerdynamic A1
6.What kind of music you listen to? (Bass heavy/ classic/pop/ Indian pop….etc) and mention whether you are a Bass Head or not.

Ans: Rock/Metal
7.Are you comfortable buying from USA?

Ans: Yes
8.Do you own any headphones? If yes please mention the name.

Ans: For work i use Ath m50 or my friends dt770 pro 250
9.Do you have any headphones in mind? Please mention names and reason for choosing the same.

Ans: nope

As i said i need completely flat one's

- - - Updated - - -



josin said:


> MY NEW AKG K612 Pro audiophile headphone APPRECIATION  well its open and leaks some sound but it is one of the most natural sounding one out there which is within your budget  ( please try to get the one produced in Austria)
> AKG K612 PRO Reference Studio Headphones
> or you can consider  Beyerdynamic Dt880 600 Ohm version
> 
> ...



i am too closing in on the dt880 , waiting for other suggestions


----------



## josin (Oct 22, 2014)

> i am too closing in on the dt880 , waiting for other suggestions



The build quality of that Dt880 is matchless...its built to last forever. I have seen and heard one ( I own a dt 990 Pro..one hell of a can for bass heads) its better than HD650 in every aspect.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 22, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> As i said i need completely flat one's
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I bought Beyer DT880 600 Ohms from _beyerdynamic India Private Limited_ 2 months ago. It is a Semi-Open headphone and considered more on the bright side(Treble peak) than neutral. I've Schiit Modi/Vali stack and it just sounds awesome without any EQing  YMMV


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2014)

Rock and Metal will bleed your ears to death on a flat neutral headphone if you are in to Lamb of God and Motley Crue on the other side. 

For stereo and while listening to Metal I use my Denon/Mission combo or Technics ( SC- CH 900 my favourit sugary dark sound) stereo system only they sound right. If ever I use my neutral Dynaudio (52SE) and Creek (Destiny) I always bleed to death!!!!  Even the Denon and Mission ( MX5) need serious Equalization to sound right cause the PMA1500AE and DCD1500AE are neutral in nature with source direct ON.

Those less than perfect ( read f%$dup) recordings from earache and roadrunner will kill your ears. If you wanna monitor that's a different story but if you wanna enjoy then get a warm laid back can with the right amount of attack, aka hiend Denons,B&Ws etc etc.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Oct 27, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Rock and Metal will bleed your ears to death on a flat neutral headphone if you are in to Lamb of God and Motley Crue on the other side.
> 
> For stereo and while listening to Metal I use my Denon/Mission combo or Technics ( SC- CH 900 my favourit sugary dark sound) stereo system only they sound right. If ever I use my neutral Dynaudio (52SE) and Creek (Destiny) I always bleed to death!!!!  Even the Denon and Mission ( MX5) need serious Equalization to sound right cause the PMA1500AE and DCD1500AE are neutral in nature with source direct ON.
> 
> Those less than perfect ( read f%$dup) recordings from earache and roadrunner will kill your ears. If you wanna monitor that's a different story but if you wanna enjoy then get a warm laid back can with the right amount of attack, aka hiend Denons,B&Ws etc etc.



Thanks for the immediate reply and sorry for the late follow up ( diwali and work ) ...ok i mainly need it for listening to the final mix and rendering it .......if in anyway the headphone colors the frequency , i am scared it might destroy months of sleepless nights , that's why i specifically need as close to absolute neutral as possible given my budget i know where i stand and i cannot ask for more , again thanks for your suggestions they have immensely helped me out , i have a final query i'd be making a thread about and trust me its big probably will make me bankrupt for a long time hope you'll help me in that too


----------

